# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Peruvian Anurans

## Kfen

Last January I spent about 2 weeks in Amazonian Peru.  I ended up seeing about 35 species.  Here are a bunch of photos in no particular order.  I have lots more if people are interested.  


Hypsiboas cinerascens


Hypsiboas boans


Rhinella margaritifera


Phyllomedusa bicolor


Dendropsophus leucophyllatus


Phyllomedusa vaillantii

----------

JeffreH

----------


## Gail

more please

----------


## AMKReptiles

i need to see more lol

----------


## Ryan

Hi there
These are awesome photos! did you have to climb trees or anything to find these guys? i really love the monkeys and glass frogs! :P

----------


## Jeff

Kfen - These are some awesome shots, and some fantastic species! 

I'm going to be going to Manu, Peru for a conservation trip this May with a few colleagues. I'd expect that night walks are obviously going to be the most fruitful for finding herp fauna; any advice on photographing and finding some of these gems?

----------


## Heather

Great photos! We'd love to see more. 

JeffreH, that sounds like an exciting adventure. I hope you'll share photos too?

----------


## Jeff

> JeffreH, that sounds like an exciting adventure. I hope you'll share photos too?


Of course! There will likely be less amphibians to share, but I'm hoping to take a lot of photos. Our guide is a Nat Geo photographer and works with giant river otters, so the plan is to compile all of the photos everyone takes into one album. So I should have some photos to share! Probably not the same quality as these by Kfen, but hopefully some good stuff to contribute to the fieldwork forum.  = )

----------


## Kfen

Thanks for all the kind words!
Bombina Bob- I did not climb any trees to photo any of them.  All were found within photo distance from the ground (or boat)

Jeff- thanks, the nighttime is definitely the best time for anurans and lots of herps, although there are some diurnal species as well. I didnt include any photos here, but the dart frogs are easiest to see during the day.  My tips are walk very slowly- there is a lot to look at in the rainforest, bring GOOD flashlights/headlamps, lots of batteries, and plastic bags to keep things dry.  Listen for calls and try to find any ponds or even wet areas in the forest.  As far as photoing, become familiar with your camera before you go,  even a makeshift diffuser for your flash (plastic bag, piece of paper etc) can help a lot with the shiny frogs at night, bring several memory cards instead of one giant one, and take lots of photos!  Have fun, I have heard Manu is a great place for wildlife in general.

Without further ado- some more photos from my trip.  I hope it doesnt overload my free photobucket account...


Lithodytes lineatus

One of the best camoflouge I have ever seen- can you find it?



Edalorhina perezi


Dendropsophus triangulum


Osteocephalus yasuni


Sphaenorhynchus dorisae


The infamous Pipa pipa


Dendropsophus miyatai



Hypsiboas calcarata

Definitely another highlight:

Atelopus spumarius


Scinax garbei


Dendropsophus haroldshultzi

----------

JeffreH, MatthewM1

----------


## exasperatus2002

Asking a frog forum if they want to see more pics of frogs in the wild.... you have a sense of humor.  lol  More please.

----------


## Gail

MORE MORE MORE............HOWDO YA LIKE IT..........HOWDO YA LIKE IT................... (old school song)  I for one can not get enough.

----------


## Jeff

Awesome shots Kfen! And thank you for all of the advice! I'd be happy to see just half of the diversity you've posted here...

----------


## Heather

> Of course! There will likely be less amphibians to share, but I'm hoping to take a lot of photos. Our guide is a Nat Geo photographer and works with giant river otters, so the plan is to compile all of the photos everyone takes into one album. So I should have some photos to share! Probably not the same quality as these by Kfen, but hopefully some good stuff to contribute to the fieldwork forum.  = )


Sounds great!

----------


## Heather

> Thanks for all the kind words!
> Bombina Bob- I did not climb any trees to photo any of them.  All were found within photo distance from the ground (or boat)
> 
> Jeff- thanks, the nighttime is definitely the best time for anurans and lots of herps, although there are some diurnal species as well. I didnt include any photos here, but the dart frogs are easiest to see during the day.  My tips are walk very slowly- there is a lot to look at in the rainforest, bring GOOD flashlights/headlamps, lots of batteries, and plastic bags to keep things dry.  Listen for calls and try to find any ponds or even wet areas in the forest.  As far as photoing, become familiar with your camera before you go,  even a makeshift diffuser for your flash (plastic bag, piece of paper etc) can help a lot with the shiny frogs at night, bring several memory cards instead of one giant one, and take lots of photos!  Have fun, I have heard Manu is a great place for wildlife in general.
> 
> Without further ado- some more photos from my trip.  I hope it doesnt overload my free photobucket account...
> 
> 
> Lithodytes lineatus
> ...


Theses are some wonderful photos! Thanks so much for sharing them.

----------


## deeishealthy

You must be messing with us.  I cannot see a frog in that leaf litter at all!!

----------

